# Do I need Aquasoil?



## wilamzq (9 Jan 2020)

Hey,

I am planning to plant some plants in my nano aquarium like anubias, bucephalandras,Bolbitus Heudelotii which they just need to be attached on rock/wood as far as I know. In this case, shall I skip using my Tropica aqua soil? I am not trying to save money here since I already have some aquasoil from the previous setup and due to the size of the aquarium I will not use more than 3 lt..

Thank you


----------



## Kezzab (9 Jan 2020)

Hi, if you're sticking to epiphytes there's not really any point in using soil.
K


----------



## Onoma1 (10 Jan 2020)

I have found Buce do better when rooted in soil.  The Buce in my dirted tank (link below) are growing much more strongly than those in the tank with ADA soil. So far the Buce has grown with only very lean dosing which


 I think has helped avoid algae issues which have plagued Buce in my other tank (see picture).

I followed the advice on this thread using capped John Innes No3:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/


----------

